# Weekly Photo Challenge #34 for Week of 3/6/16



## wvdawg (Mar 6, 2016)

This week's theme is - sky - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 6, 2016)

Blue.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 7, 2016)

Sky blue!!!  Wow!  Neat shot Mandy.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Mar 8, 2016)

Kind of a grey SKY looking over the Columbia River


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 8, 2016)

Very scenic view down into the river valley!  Lots of clouds in the sky - nice capture Mike!


----------



## carver (Mar 9, 2016)

Somewhere in the North Georgia mountains,big sky


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 11, 2016)

*Clear blue sky*

from the front porch.


----------



## Batgirl (Mar 14, 2016)

A little late on posting, but it was taken during the challenge time (taken on Friday morning).


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 14, 2016)

Pretty sky!  Love the soft light and colors.


----------

